# [Chinese NR] 3x3 11.62 average and 9.66 single by Haowei Fan



## wei (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.56.com/u28/v_NTA2Nzk0ODE.html 12.58
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/dPPpBbgfo64/# 9.66
http://www.56.com/u50/v_NTA2Nzk2Nzk.html 11.68
http://www.56.com/u59/v_NTA2Nzk3NzY.html 10.61
http://www.56.com/u63/v_NTA2Nzk4Njg.html 13.31

12.58 (9.66) 11.68 10.61 (13.31)
Both single and average are Chinese NR.:fp
He is just 11-years-old.
He did it at Xi'an Open. (4/4/2010)

Well done!
Beat Feliks to the WR!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 7, 2010)

wei said:


> He is just 11-years-old.



Wow! Amazing job! I guess he was nervous for the last one.

Well done!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2010)

wei said:


> Beat Feliks to the WR!



Erm what?


----------



## wei (Apr 8, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> wei said:
> 
> 
> > Beat Feliks to the WR!
> ...



Just a joke!
Perhaps he can do it after many years......


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2010)

So is Haixu Zhang still going for competitions?


----------

